# Mysis turning water cloudy



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

(first post)

Hey there, 
I've recently purchased 2 seahorses and started using PE Mysis (by Piscine Energetics) which I've never used before. My 40g tank has always been clear (running for 3 months with live rock and no fish) and this is my second tank so I'm not a complete n00b (still learning though). I've read an e-article that suggests to rinse the Mysis first but I'm not sure if that helps at all. I haven't added a skimmer yet (there wasn't a need) so I'm thinking maybe I should add one. My parameters are fine so it's isn't a spike of anything yet but I'm starting to worry this cloudiness will cause a cycle.

Can anyone suggest why the Mysis is clouding my tank?

Thanks in advance,
disman_ca


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Rinse the mysis - you'll see, your problem will disappear.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

teemee said:


> Rinse the mysis - you'll see, your problem will disappear.


Thanks, I'll do rinse it then.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

not just a quick rinse, either - rinse for about a minute+ 
I've been told to rinse for 6-7 minutes which I personally find a bit excessive, but ~a minute should do the trick. Good luck!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

How do you rinse it? Just thaw it out and the run tap water through it in a sieve?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

yes siree!


----------



## nso_168 (Sep 22, 2011)

Not sure if I am reading it correct - you ran your tank with only live rocks but no fishes for 3 months, right? Do you have other animals in it? If not, there is a chance that your tank does not have a good bacteria colony for the nitrogen cycle?

BTW, I never rinse the PE, but instead, soak with Selcon. Never seen it cloud the water.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

nso_168 said:


> Not sure if I am reading it correct - you ran your tank with only live rocks but no fishes for 3 months, right? Do you have other animals in it? If not, there is a chance that your tank does not have a good bacteria colony for the nitrogen cycle?
> 
> BTW, I never rinse the PE, but instead, soak with Selcon. Never seen it cloud the water.


You soak the whole frozen cube and feed it to your tank?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

nso_168 said:


> Not sure if I am reading it correct - you ran your tank with only live rocks but no fishes for 3 months, right? Do you have other animals in it? If not, there is a chance that your tank does not have a good bacteria colony for the nitrogen cycle?
> 
> BTW, I never rinse the PE, but instead, soak with Selcon. Never seen it cloud the water.


Ran 3 months with live rock from my other tank and new pieces and I added some critters (pods) as well as using water from other tank. I then added a diamond goby (with small feedings) then the horses shortly after. The tank has cleared completely since I started rinsing the mysis.


----------



## nso_168 (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't use the cube type, but the package with one single flat piece. I break it down into pieces myself, then soak it in Selcon in the morning, and dump small portion of it to the tank throughout the whole day.

Is there any chance that the cube has too much excess water and nutrient?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

nso_168 said:


> I don't use the cube type, but the package with one single flat piece. I break it down into pieces myself, then soak it in Selcon in the morning, and dump small portion of it to the tank throughout the whole day.
> 
> Is there any chance that the cube has too much excess water and nutrient?


Probably, I haven't tried Selcon yet so maybe I do this after my rinse


----------

